# Pro's and Cons for the aftermarket trim & tilt



## c1gator (Aug 13, 2014)

The boat is a 16/52 G3 no tunnel...The bracket will set it back approx 7"....I would like to hear from the pro's who may have some experience with a set up like this....From what I have heard personally is mainly the spray, I have also heard a bracket can be installed just above the intake to offset the spray....Also I am wondering if the motor set back 7" with the aftermarket trim and tilt could it be mounted a little higher than it would be if it was mounted directly to the transom...Thanks....


----------

